

Which NLP framework do you use? - gdhillon

Just wondering what NLP framework people are using out there? I would like to extract Category/Sub-Categories and Topic information from unstructured text.<p>Thanks,
======
xerxes2001
I would like to know as well. At the moment I am doing most of my stuff with
the tm library in R. NLTK in python also works nicely IMO.

------
jdhok
At my last job we used NLTK, Stanford NER and POS tagger, and some components
from Lucene.

------
szermer
I'd be interested in knowing as well.

~~~
ColinWright
I'm curious. If you are interested and want to know the answer, why didn't you
upvote the question?

